# Chair Leg Template Question



## noddy67 (9 Sep 2008)

I'm in the process of trying to copy some kitchen chairs and so far have used sketchup for a rough model.







The rear legs have an angled straight lower portion to them and the top section is a slight curve. I plan to use some form of template setup on a router table and was interested if anyone had any pictures/plans of a suitable jig that might be appropriate. At the moment I only have a pattern router bit with the guide above the cutter. Is it worth getting one with the guide below / is that something you can just add on.
Thanks in advance


----------



## wizer (9 Sep 2008)

you don't technically need any jigs. make you templates with either Ply or MDF and then you're away. Having said that, I recently nearly lost my finger template routing so there are some measure you can take to protect yourself. Get a guard for starters. You can make a carrier board that had hold downs so that your hands are further away from the cutter. The reason you have top and bottom bearings is to deal with grain direction. Are you a subscriber of Fine Woodworking online? If so there are about 3 very good articles on this subject.

oh, and stay away from END GRAIN... DAMHIKT!! :twisted:


----------



## Jorden (9 Sep 2008)

Why are you routing it? I would be inclined to draw the shape out on the timber and cut it on the bandsaw then sand it smooth.

D.


----------



## wizer (9 Sep 2008)

For repeatability I guess Jorden. Especially useful in chairs where it's desirable to have identical parts.


----------



## George_N (10 Sep 2008)

In mark Duginske's bandsaw book he shows how to use a template and template follower fence on the bandsaw to cut parts a little oversize, then without removing the template from the workpiece, trimming to final size on the router table with a pattern bit. It looks like an excellent method for 'production' runs, as in a set of chairs. The back legs of chairs can be more complicated though, because not only do they have a front-to back curvature, they often also splay to the side. I haven't made anything that complicated yet so I'm not sure how you template that, half templates maybe?


----------



## lurker (16 Sep 2008)

:sign3:


----------



## Steve Maskery (17 Sep 2008)

The best way is to make a carrier board onto which you can fix your template and the workpiece. It keeps you fingers well away from the cutter. I really must get round to making one!

In the meantime, for this kind of operation, I make my legs a bit longer than they need to be and screw the template to the workpiece. You can screw in where the mortices will be cut and at both ends. Don't skimp in the template material, 9mm is much less whippy than 6mm.

I use a 3/4" dia cutter with a flush top bearing (upside-down in the router that means that the bearing is below the cutter).

For one chair I'd saw, shave and sand, but if you have several to do, a template is a good idea.

HTH
Steve


----------



## Derek Willis. (17 Sep 2008)

Just as Steve says, here you will see an mdf pattern for some laminated curved legs, these were trimmed on the router table with a bearing guided cutter , a large one, but with the bearing uppermost, my method is to stick the pattern to the blank with hot melt glue.
Derek.


----------

